
Ask HN: Self-Hosted Mailchimp Alternative that you Use? - altsyset
I want to send some emails to my customers and MailChimp is annoying me in so many ways. What are some self-hosted alternatives that I can set up myself?
======
nreece
Sendy is a popular self-hosted alternative:
[https://sendy.co](https://sendy.co)

~~~
altsyset
Thanks. Looking into this right now

------
gtsteve
AWS has a bulk/templating mail option that might be more like what you were
hoping for.

[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/messaging-and-
targeting/introdu...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/messaging-and-
targeting/introducing-email-templates-and-bulk-sending/)

My concern about truly self-hosting this would be my sender reputation - you
might find you end up in more junk mail boxes compared to using a service like
SES.

~~~
altsyset
Thanks man. Sender reputation is something I worry about. But half my clients
get the email I send them using a simple phone script already. So I'm hopeful
that is a good indicator.

------
pplonski86
Not self-hosted, but less annoying than MailChimp - TinyLetter. It is a
MailChimp company, but TinyLetter has fewer features, I found it more friendly
for simply emails sending.

~~~
altsyset
Most of the time less features is preferable

------
tmaly
I recently signed up for MailChimp, and I am still learning the interface.

I am curious what parts of the service annoy you?

~~~
altsyset
You can get around with the interface I guess. But, if you collected emails by
some other means other than their widget it just complaint non stop. I think
it has with all the new regulations.

------
SkyLinx
Looking for this as well. Something with a good template editor and that works
with any SMTP service?

